# Print-out (list)



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Here's a possibly insane suggestion: I'd like (either via TiVo Desktop or from the TiVo itself) the ability to print out (via a networked printed) a list of all items in Now Playing. I accidentally permanently erased a lot of items from my Series 2 (don't ask), and I realized how nice it would be to have a backup list of what was on the TiVo (particular if it included subdivisions such as episode title, record date, et al. Writing it all down (especially since my brother upgraded the hard drive, and we can fits hundreds of hours worth of items) is time prohibitive (and would kill a person's arm).


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

tivo has a built in web browser that you could use for this function. https://tivo:[email protected]


----------



## KelDez (Aug 19, 2007)

This would also be great for me. I'm looking to print not only the Now Playing list but also the To Do list. However, the link you give does not work for me. I have a S2. I'm assuming that "tivo:" is the IP address of the Tivo you're trying to connect to on your network, and YOURMAK is the Media Access Key, being used as the username. The only part I don't get is "tivoip", which would be the password. What is it using for a password?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You assume wrong. 'tivo:' is the string 'tivo:', YOURMAK is the Media Access Key, and 'tivoip' is the IP of your TiVo.

That's the URL format http://username:[email protected]/

Username: tivo
Password: MAK


----------



## KelDez (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks. I actually did get it to work, although not quite as you describe. But now I can get my Now Playing list and print it! Great!

Any tips on getting to the To Do List, so I can print that too?


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

megazone said:


> You assume wrong. 'tivo:' is the string 'tivo:', YOURMAK is the Media Access Key, and 'tivoip' is the IP of your TiVo.
> 
> That's the URL format http://username:[email protected]/
> 
> ...


That doesn't show your Season Passes, by any chance, does it?

UPDATE: never mind. that's the familiar web interface. for some reason i thought you were talking about something else.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

KelDez said:


> Any tips on getting to the To Do List, so I can print that too?


Sorry, no known way to get to that on an unhacked box.


----------

